# Displaying messages during login on AS400



## pea333nut (Sep 2, 2004)

I work at a company with around 50 users. My boss wants me to find a way to display a message whenever someone logs into the system. This way afternoon and midnight shifts will be informed of critical information. Can someone help me with this. *This is an AS400 system*.

Thanks


----------



## Syssolver (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey,

My company has what your boss needs. It is called REVMessage and it tracks all logon information as well as other crucial data. It is SOX compliant, and get even get the message out to an email, pager, cell, etc during restricted state backup. But what your looking for it to do it can. Please look at our website http://www.seasoft.com or call me at 516-328-7000 ext 291 or email me at [email protected]. I look forward to helping you out and good luck.


----------



## iSpec (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Mr. advertiser,

The guy wants to display a message to the user logging in, not log his sign-on to some audit file. At least, that's my impression, since I fail to see how someone signing in could be considered a critical issue.

There's a number of ways to go about this, but the easiest is to have a signon program for the users that need to get the info. In it's crudest form, you'd set up a file that you enter your message in using DFU, and have a DSPPFM for that file in the signon program.

Obviously, if you're a little into CL and/or RPG, there are more elegant ways of doing this, but this would effectively do what you want.

Alternatively, you could set up a message queue where you post your messages, and have a DSPMSG in your signon program, but the first guy to hit F11 will remove the message from the queue...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Kind of suprised there isn't some kind of MOTD file like Unix has.


----------

